# Shearwater for sale on e-bay if anyone is interested



## tombo (May 28, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Wyndham-Shearwa...md=ViewItem&pt=Timeshares&hash=item2ead5e455e


----------



## JeffW (May 29, 2010)

EOY-even usage.  $1200/yr annual fee


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 29, 2010)

JeffW said:


> EOY-even usage.  $1200/yr annual fee



That's not correct.  In Pahio parlance, "EOY" is annual usage - it stands for even and odd years.  Every other year units are either "EY" or "OY".

This is a common mistake with Pahio properties; I made it myself when we purchased ours. I thought I was buying an every other year unit and when I contacted Pahio after the deal closed, I found that I actually had an annual year usage.


----------



## LisaH (May 29, 2010)

The unit is deeded as 103E, an even year, garden view unit.


----------



## rifleman69 (May 29, 2010)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> That's not correct.  In Pahio parlance, "EOY" is annual usage - it stands for even and odd years.  Every other year units are either "EY" or "OY".
> 
> This is a common mistake with Pahio properties; I made it myself when we purchased ours. I thought I was buying an every other year unit and when I contacted Pahio after the deal closed, I found that I actually had an annual year usage.



Not my Bali Hai Unit, it's labeled EOY and we have it odd years only.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 29, 2010)

LisaH said:


> The unit is deeded as 103E, an even year, garden view unit.



Yes - that makes it even year usage.

Though I'm not sure what is meant by "garden view" at Shearwater.  I didn't think there were any view categories at Shearwater.


----------



## ouaifer (May 29, 2010)

_Actually for Pahio purposes, I believe EOY is Every Odd Year, and EEY is Every Even Year, and EY is every year._


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 29, 2010)

ouaifer said:


> _Actually for Pahio purposes, I believe EOY is Every Odd Year, and EEY is Every Even Year, and EY is every year._


That is not correct.  

On a Pahio deed, "E" means even years; "O" means odd years, and "EO" means even and odd years.  So if the usage is annual usage, the deed will say "EO".  For example,  my ICN# is "424-47-EO".

The linked auction is a deed for 103E, meaning even year usage.  Were it an annual usage, the deed would say 103EO.

****

People who don't know the Pahio ICN system will often mistakenly assume that "EO" designation means "every other year".  Holiday Group made that mistake when they sold our Pahio unit to us, and we assumed the same when we made our offer on the unit.  We were quite pleasantly surprised to learn that we had purchased an annual usage at an every other year usage price.


----------



## LisaH (May 29, 2010)

Garden view is what the reseller stated in the ad. 
Basically this is a first floor unit. It should still have an ocean view but I believe Pahio originally classified the units as Garden (first floor), Lanai (most of the 2nd floor) and penthouse (3rd floor or 2nd floor without a 3rd floor on top).


----------



## rifleman69 (May 29, 2010)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> That is not correct.
> 
> On a Pahio deed, "E" means even years; "O" means odd years, and "EO" means even and odd years.  So if the usage is annual usage, the deed will say "EO".  For example,  my ICN# is "424-47-EO".
> 
> ...



Again, my Bali Hai unit (which is odd years) is clearly marked EOY on our contract.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 29, 2010)

rifleman69 said:


> Again, my Bali Hai unit (which is odd years) is clearly marked EOY on our contract.


Interesting!! Ample opportunities for confusion.  Mine is clearly marked "EO".


----------



## Kona Lovers (May 30, 2010)

tombo said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Wyndham-Shearwa...md=ViewItem&pt=Timeshares&hash=item2ead5e455e



Someone alert Cindy (rickandcindy23)!  She loves Shearwater!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 4, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Wyndham-Shearwa...md=ViewItem&pt=Timeshares&hash=item2ead5e455e

The week sold for a ridiculously low price of $767, but look at the closing costs:

*Resort Closings Inc.'s Closing Costs:  $475.00 

County Recording Fee: $140.00 

2010 Maintenance Fees, Taxes Due: $1,220.00 

Resort Transfer Fee: $250.00  *

We own two annual weeks at Shearwater, also first floor units.  I love Shearwater, definitely, and if this was an odd-year unit, I might have considered bidding (no fees for this year).  I need January 29th for 2011.

Why do you still have to pay $250 transfer fee for the old PAHIO resorts, when the transfer fees for Wyndham is always $100?


----------



## LisaH (Jun 4, 2010)

Did you buy it?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 4, 2010)

No, I didn't buy it, but if it would have been an odd-year week, I would have bid.


----------



## lazlo (Jun 5, 2010)

*Shearwater*



rickandcindy23 said:


> No, I didn't buy it, but if it would have been an odd-year week, I would have bid.



[_parts of posts that are an ad have been deleted]_

I'm new again now, so please excuse me if the etiquette of posting this type of message is wrong. Thanks all.

Dave:whoopie: 

Regards,
Dave
Welcome to TUG, Dave. You are excused for posting an ad in your first message. Ads are not permitted in the individual forums, but you are welcome to place an ad in the TUG Marketplace.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jun 5, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Wyndham-Shearwa...md=ViewItem&pt=Timeshares&hash=item2ead5e455e
> 
> The week sold for a ridiculously low price of $767, but look at the closing costs:
> 
> ...



I'm sure Wyndham will call the $250 transfer fee fair for maintaining a separate database for Pahio owners only.   I smell BS and someone's making an extra $150 on the side.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 5, 2010)

TUG member ttt closed my last Shearwater purchase for $200, but PAHIO/ Wyndham got $250.  Ridiculous for changing a name in the computer.  Alan worked much harder and made less.  

We need January 29th at Shearwater, which is why I would have bid on an odd-year week.


----------



## LisaH (Jun 5, 2010)

Keep checking with RCI. Since you are a Pahio owner, you are not subjected to the 1 in 4 restriction. Although there are a lot less Shearwater weeks in RCI these days, it still pops up now and then...


----------



## LisaH (Jun 6, 2010)

Wyndham Shearwater (#2638)  
Be the first to write a review  
3730 Kamehameha Road 
Princeville, HI  96722 
USA 
808/826-6549 

 Units that meet your criteria Total Units Available: 1 
   Unit Type Max Occup
(Privacy) Kitchen Check-In Date Check-Out Date Price 
  2 BR 6 (6) Full 10-Jun-2010 17-Jun-2010 Exchange Fee Only


----------

